# Sommerhit



## refload (27. Juli 2012)

Hey alle zusammen,



so langam lässt sich der Sommer ja wieder blicken und ich würde gerne wissen, welcher Song euer Sommerhit 2012 ist? Habt Ihr dieses Jahr ein Lied, dass Ihr einfach nicht aus den Ohren bekommt und immer wieder hört?! Potet eure Vorschläge! Mir ist gester folgender Song quasie über den Weg gelaufen udn der macht auf jeden Fall echt Lust auf Sommer!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6xd8542AVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




PS: Jeder der Nossa Nosaa posten will sollte lieber noch mal drüber nachdenken 

Bin auf eure posts gespannt!



Viele Grüße!


----------



## floppydrive (27. Juli 2012)

MC Fitti Junge!


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Juli 2012)

Call me maybe find ich einen super lazy sommerhit bei dem man einfach mit "shaken" muss.

euphoria ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Ist das falsch wenn ich mich für nichts dergleichen interessiere und im Sommer, genauso wie im Winter, einfach das höre was mir gefällt?

Mein absolutes Chiller-Lied ist auf jedenfall "Ooh Ahh (My Life Be Like)" von "Grits". Mache ich immer wieder gerne im Auto an und genieße die Fahrt.  (besonders im Sommer )

mfg


----------



## Theopa (27. Juli 2012)

Gusttavo Lima - Balada

Hat eigentlich alles was ein Sommerhit braucht, inklusive eines Refrains den man auch nach ein paar Bierchen noch einigermaßen mitsingen kann


----------



## Lurae (27. Juli 2012)

Ich kann vieles von "The Baseballs" empfehlen. Ich mag deren Cover im Original fast nie, aber deren Versionen mag ich. Man muss den 50er Jahre Rock'n Roll aber mögen.  *sonst Metalhead*


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juli 2012)

Of Monsters and Men - "Little Talks"
Find ich einfach gut. Mir gefällt der Text und die Melodie, sowie die Trompeten.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. Juli 2012)

"wahre liebe" von agonoize.


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLK3Tni5ohg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und natürlich Call me maybe


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZV4fONSDFUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (8. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7RKOP87tt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2012)

Kokamusik - 

Deswegen : 


Der Boss steppt in die Hood, schwere Wolken am Himmel
Doch er ist sonnenbebrillt als wär's ein Sommeridyll


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_H77Ledl_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jep. Das ist er. Definitiv.


----------



## Namosch1 (11. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zE6Amttb9GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist mein sommerhit 2012


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das! Und, mir sei verziehen:

AI SE TU PEGO


----------

